# electric car motor(1000w-8000w) manufacturer



## cherry zhou (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,

This is Cherry Zhou from Taizhou Quanshun in China, We are focus on high power E-scooter motor(From 250W to 8000W), E-car motor(From 1000W to 8000W), Scooter Wheel and E-bike wheel for more than 13 years.

Pls. refer to one of 13inch 72V 8000W scooter motor below (expected max speed is 120km/h), which performance well on EFF(Reach 87.7%) and get CE certification by SGS.









Here is the spec of our current motors.









If it is suitable for you, SAMPLES can be sent on request.And please inform us freely if any question about our motor, thanks! Email: [email protected]


----------

